# Another tuna trip Sat. May have room



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I may have room for a couple of guys on Sat. I'm looking to leave IRI in the wee hours of the AM.

Split bait and fuel. PM if interested.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Duke, I can pretty much make these runs with you anytime after Septl 1st. Until then my plate is pretty much full on the weekends.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

We'll do it up come Sept.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

bumpity bump

The weather is looking sweet for Sat.

I have one spot open, possibly two. If you want to get on the tuna and mahi send me a PM.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dang,
Would love to join you Duke, but I got plans Sat evening.  Oh well, maybe next time. What kind of gear would I need for tuna/mahi?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

No worries FB. There will be more opportunities for you. We use 30-50lb stand up gear on the tuna and 10-12lb class spinning rods on the mahi. I have enough gear that you would not need to bring any. I'll post the next time I have opennings.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

still one spot open....


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Any guess on what a share of the bait and fuel cost would be. It's not as far of a drive as I was thinking it would be and it sounds alot more tempting than a crowded pier.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wish I could, but gotta work at 5:00 that day. Got the tuna bug right now and I got a nice jigging set-up that needs some breaking in.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Wish I could, but gotta work at 5:00 that day. Got the tuna bug right now and I got a nice jigging set-up that needs some breaking in.


The bug is bad


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd be all over this if you were closer. I'm suprised that Talapia isn't up this.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think Henry is on a tight schedule these days.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Shoot, wish I could go. I'm still seeing if I can get out of work to do some yakkin'  Your a real generous guy, and I hope to fish with ya one of these days.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Shoot, wish I could go. I'm still seeing if I can get out of work to do some yakkin'  Your a real generous guy, and I hope to fish with ya one of these days.


Next time bro.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

how did the trip go???????


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The weather turned questionable at the last minute and we decided to go do some deepwater flounder fishing instead.

Atlantaking or I will post a separate report later. I'm to tired now.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

At least you got a trip in. Hope you guys did well.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

*Trip Report*

Due to the rough weather, we decided to hold off on the tuna and go hit the deep water drops for flounder and seabass. The fishing was good, but the catch were a lot of shorties (which incidentally, in MD and NJ would be considered keepers, and had we launched out of MD or NJ, we'd each have a limit  ). The final tally for the day for Duke of Fluke, his friend and I was 4 keeper flounder, two seabass and a small ling. :fishing: Oh, and sunburns for all three of us :redface: Good stuff, good stuff.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Duke,

The WBB apologizes on AK's behalf for causing such crappy weather and sporting that skunk smell. Make sure to shower immediately after contact, scrub hard and use very hot water! It's usually not a permanent condition.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Duke,
> 
> The WBB apologizes on AK's behalf for causing such crappy weather and sporting that skunk smell. Make sure to shower immediately after contact, scrub hard and use very hot water! It's usually not a permanent condition.


lol thats a good one


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

John81 said:


> lol thats a good one


Gee, thanks. That's a way to stick up for a brotha


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Yep...plenty of action just not much in the box. I know AK and I were both well into double digits on the flounder. They were mostly cookie cutter 16-17.5 inch fish. Nice size, just not legal under DE's ridiculous regs. The worst part is we were in federal waters well within reach of Cape May and the Jersey boats right next to us were filling the box with the same fish and it was perfectly legal....what kind of management is that?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Yep...plenty of action just not much in the box. I know AK and I were both well into double digits on the flounder. They were mostly cookie cutter 16-17.5 inch fish. Nice size, just not legal under DE's ridiculous regs. The worst part is we were in federal waters well within reach of Cape May and the Jersey boats right next to us were filling the box with the same fish and it was perfectly legal....what kind of management is that?


Whats the size limit in DE? Its 18.5" here in Va.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Gee, thanks. That's a way to stick up for a brotha


lol lets go fishing this week bro i move tommorrow then rest of week i should be good hit me up


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

We're right behind you at 18 inches.

The poor people in NY are at 19.5 inches!


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Duke of Fluke said:


> We're right behind you at 18 inches.
> 
> The poor people in NY are at 19.5 inches!


Tell me about it. I was out with my brother on the SuperHawk out of Point Lookout, NY on Friday morning. I assumed they were still fishing for sea bass and porgies, so imagine my dismay to fin out that Fri/Sat/Sun they went out for 19.5" minimum fluke. Ugh.

After throwing back eight, count'em eight, fluke between 16 and 19 inches, we finally landed two keepers (20.5 & 22) before going back to "shorts". What should've been a big old fish fry was dinner for four. Even so, some nice pullage on the trip so no real complaints aside from the freakign discrepancies in size limits state-to-state.

My personal favorite was the guy who was aksing to keep every sea robin that came over the rail. Any ideas about that? Can you actually eat those things?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Sea robins are actually really good to eat, but they are even better for bait.  Nice white bellies and tough skin almost as good as fluke belly.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeppers. Makes great bait. Unfortunately, on Saturday, it was almost as hard catching the darn sea robins as it was the flounder


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Sea robins are actually really good to eat, but they are even better for bait. Nice white bellies and tough skin almost as good as fluke belly.


Learn something new every day  Thanks, Duke.


----------

